# Old echo pb-9 flex hose?



## challenger (Oct 12, 2018)

I was given an old pb-9 BP blower. It is a strong unit IMO. The flex hose is missing. I don't see one available for this exact model. Is there another model that is compatible?
Thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 13, 2018)

If you mean the flexible black plastic tube going from the elbow joint to the nozzle, it's a common Echo part, the same as used on the PB400/410/411 series backpack blowers. 
Parts for the PB411 are still available so you should have no problems sourcing a new one, albeit if Echo parts are the same price as here in Europe you'd better bring your chequebook when ordering. 

There are aftermarket flexible tubes available but they are very hit and miss and often the same price as OE so they literally make no sense.


----------



## challenger (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for that.
Price looks like around 50 bucks for OEM. I may try to find a good alternative just so I can make sure this thing works reliably. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

